# Chamfer/edge bead bit



## Engineer/sawjock (Oct 10, 2011)

Well Does anyone know where to get these bits (see picture)? I have been looking for a while now and can't find em. It looks to me like I need two bits and two passes to recreate this profile and one more to chop out a place for the glass.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

woodcraft has a very similar one - it's a champfer on both sides - its a special bit that tommy mcdonald used for a roughcuts project


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

see if this is close enough

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2082697/33059/Whiteside-Blanket-Chest-Beading-Bit-10382.aspx


----------



## Engineer/sawjock (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for your help. I looked at that website for an hour and didn't see that bit.


----------



## JAGWAH (Nov 21, 2011)

Sawjock

This looks like it was ran using an old Sears molding head for a tablesaw. I'll dig out my old set and post a picture of the bit if I'm right.

Bob

Check out my Album Sears Molder, looks like this set is bigger 1" wide, for now until I learn how to upload a pic within the Post


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

JAGWAH said:


> Sawjock
> 
> This looks like it was ran using an old Sears molding head for a tablesaw. I'll dig out my old set and post a picture of the bit if I'm right.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I thought when looking at the picture. I'm certain (unless scale is off) this that's how it was done. Three different profile then dado for glass.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Engineer/sawjock (Oct 10, 2011)

*molding head setup*

Hey thanks man,

Few questions though. The different blades are mounted in the three clamps to produce the profile then? So two setups, 2 passes, then do the bit for the glass? They seem to have a radial arm saw bias, is it better for this than a table saw?

Jason


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Engineer/sawjock said:


> Hey thanks man,
> 
> Few questions though. The different blades are mounted in the three clamps to produce the profile then? So two setups, 2 passes, then do the bit for the glass? They seem to have a radial arm saw bias, is it better for this than a table saw?
> 
> Jason


It's two or three cutters per profile depending on which set-up you get. The 2/3 blades per profile are all the same and each of the above mentioned profiles is run in it's own pass. As for the front side, three profile actually equals 3 passes or 6 if you're like me and prefer to make a final light pass to reduce tear out. 

There is a cutter for the dado (groove) in the back (where the glass goes) as well but it can also be made with dado stack or several passes with a regular blade.

Not all of the sets were sold with the same cutters so don't assume you will have the right ones with the set without checking. I have most of the cutters sears made for it and if you remind me I'll check and tell you the numbers for the individual cutters you need. I may even have duplicates for the ones you need I'd be willing to part with along with an actual cutter head too.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't answer all of your questions...

The table saw is a much safer use for these cutters but you need a dado insert (you can make it) and not all tables saws can run it. I doubt highly if many of the direct drives saws can do to clearance but I've been wrong before. 

also, when I say three profile I mean to do the entire front... Ogee at edge and bead in the middle.

Also after writing above I remembered that sears also had a real economy version that only uses one cutter per profile.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## JAGWAH (Nov 21, 2011)

Engineer/sawjock said:


> Hey thanks man,
> 
> Few questions though. The different blades are mounted in the three clamps to produce the profile then? So two setups, 2 passes, then do the bit for the glass? They seem to have a radial arm saw bias, is it better for this than a table saw?
> 
> Jason


What Firemedic said. I'll add they offer different sets to add to your collection. I use mine on the table saw, much safer. jmho

This is handy for me due to matching someones cabinets for repair and/or replacement with the way the carpenter originally did it. Otherwise I seldom use this set which was my fathers.


----------

